

Condemning Censorship, Even of Werewolves - billswift
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=1310#more-1310

======
ErrantX
_The best remedy for hate speech is not suppression of that speech but
counterpropaganda that makes the hater look both vile and ridiculous._

Im not sure I agree this is a better solution than suppression.

Where does _this_ stop; all of the arguments for dangerous precedents he makes
are just as valid in the current "solution".

